# The Bulls Are Running



## arch_diver (Feb 26, 2009)

Hit the pass on Friday and caught this guy using live shrimp. Tried using pinfish and bull minnows, but didn't get a bite. 35 inches, 16 lbs.
There were 3 other boats drifting the same area, all had multiple hookups!


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Nice one , I'm gonna try it this week sometime ! around Perdido pass


----------



## driver (Sep 24, 2009)

nice 1:thumbsup:


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice redfish!! I can see my boat in the background! We caught all of ours on live croakers and menhaden.


----------



## sykomommie (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice job!!!!!!!!!! Excellant fish.


----------



## arch_diver (Feb 26, 2009)

tmass said:


> Nice redfish!! I can see my boat in the background! We caught all of ours on live croakers and menhaden.


You had your group HOOKED UP! I'll take this opportunity to apologize if we got too close, but I am new to drifting the pass and tried to get in and set up like you and the other boats were doing. It sure was cool to watch you and the other boats hauling in those big a** bulls.


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

arch_diver said:


> You had your group HOOKED UP! I'll take this opportunity to apologize if we got too close, but I am new to drifting the pass and tried to get in and set up like you and the other boats were doing. It sure was cool to watch you and the other boats hauling in those big a** bulls.


You were doing just fine! There is no such thing as to close in the pass lol
if you fish there in the spring it can be kind of intimidating. As long as you are drifting and not tangling up lines you are good.


----------

